# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Bar  Harbor, Maine 2008 Trip

## andynap

Bar Harbor- Labor Day Week 2008

We love New England in September and have gone for many years- Cape Cod, Nantucket, Cape Ann, Newport but I was running out of places. I looked at the coastal map of Maine and there was Bar Harbor all the way up there. Their online 200 page brochure at www.barharbormaine.com/eguide2.html sold me so this was to be our destination for this year. Bar Harbor was a little too far to drive so we decided to fly and the flight was a pleasant 1 hour to Bangor and the same time to drive to Bar Harbor. There are not a lot of upscale hotels in town so we stayed a mile out at the Bar Harbor Hotel- Bluenose Inn overlooking Frenchman

----------


## rivertrash

Nice post, Andy.  Sounds like a great laid back trip.

----------


## MIke R

great report....Bar Harbor is one of our favorites for sure....we are talking about a drive out there soon for a day......except thats a herring gull with a  crab - not a tern..terns are pelagic which means they live on the water and only come on land to nest

I have a suggestion for a wonderful New England trip in September that is easy to fly into...has a gorgeous lake ( Champlain )...incredible little classic New England towns very near by ( Stowe..Smugglers Notch...Montpelier )....great restaurants...a really nice vibe to it...you and Phyllis will love it...guarantee

Burlington Vermont...check it out online

----------


## andynap

Thanks for the seagull lesson- LOL- I don't think he knew my mistake.
I'll take a look at Vermont- we do like the water tho.

----------


## MIke R

Lake Champlain is huge......so big it even supports seabirds...if you didnt know better you would swear you were on the ocean..trust me I think I have a handle on what you like and Im pretty sure you will love Burlington and the surrounding area.....

----------


## GramChop

very nice report, andy.  all of your meals sounded scrumptious and those cocktails were beautiful.  did they taste as good as they look?  i had never heard of a blueberry mojito.  i'll have to try it.

i've wanted to visit maine ever since i watched 'message in a bottle' and realized it was filmed in ogonquit (sp?), maine.  

thanks for sharing your trip with us!

----------


## andynap

Ogonquit is lower Maine- a very nice beach. We stayed in York Harbor and Ogonquit is just up the road.

----------


## bto

Very nice report, andy...a gorgeous place and the blueberry cocktails look lovely...sounds like a nice spot for a little getaway.

bev

----------


## phil62

Andy this was a report worth waiting for!  What a great country we live in-so much to see.  So much variety of geography and things to explore and to do. I am now enjoying Florida-yes, it amazes me too. So far so good. Hi to all, Amy

----------


## julianne

Andy, Thanks. Great pictures! We've been to Maine---it's wonderful; sea air and fog and picturesque villages--a true taste of Americana.

----------


## tim

Andy,

I was travelling and missed your post until today.  Great photos and report!  It reminded me of the great times we had up there on our boat one summer long ago.

----------


## andynap

Merci mon ami.

----------

